# DigiQ DX2 question..



## texasrob (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a KJBJ and just recently found a WSM for a ridiculous price brand new in box....so I have a new toy waiting to be used. My question is if I buy the complete package for say the KJBJ...can I just buy the interface for my WSM? Im hoping to be able to utilize the main unit with both cookers.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 28, 2015)

All should be the same except the adapter piece. I think they are around $20. I haven't looked into the adapter for the KJBJ, but you might get lucky. The adapter for the WSM fits a few other brands of smokers.


----------



## brian85 (Nov 28, 2015)

I believe as long as you have adapters to fit both it shouldn't matter


----------



## texasrob (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I pulled the trigger on getting the complete unit for my KJBJ and bought the adapter for my WSM 18.5. I confirmed with BBQ Guru that the fan is the same for both cookers and yes I just needed to get the adapter for the WSM. I hear nothing but positive things about this unit and excited to get it and give it a try!

Rob


----------



## brian85 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good luck with that. I've found its still better for me to bring my smoker up to temp without the guru then once I get it up to temp I plug the fan in to maintain the temp. The reason I do this is because the guru kept getting the pit too hot and I'd have to shut it down to get it back down making the get up to temp and meat on process longer. Other than that this thing makes my wsm 22.5 sip charcoal smoked a brisket the other day that took 21 hours and didnt have to add any charcoal or knock any of the ash down. It wouldn't have lasted much longer as the fan was running continuous though but 21 hours was impressive to me.


----------



## texasrob (Nov 30, 2015)

Brian85... Thank you for the reply...I have some questions for you...afrer reading your reply...I'm trying to figure out if you regret purchasing the unit or not. To be honest, your the first person who I have that has issues with the unit. 

If you could do it again, would you not purchase it? Look at a different unit? Or just not purchase one at all?

Rob


----------



## brian85 (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh yes I'd purchase it all over again. That thing makes a world of difference. Its my preference to get it up to temp without it then just use it to maintain the temp.


----------



## texasrob (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Brian85...mine should be here tomorrow. I will take your advice to setting the temp, then adding the fan to keep the temp constant.

-Rob


----------

